# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Cili është qyteti më i bukur në Kosovë?

## babadimri

Per mua qyteti me i bukur ne Kosove eshte??????

E per ju se di por kisha dashur te degjoj nje debat per qytetet e Kosoves sepse kam shume mall per Kosoven

----------


## selina_21

Mu Me Ka Pelqy Vetem Qyteti I  Prishtines ne Foto.

----------


## Nice_Boy

GJILANI osht kull

----------


## Lord

edhe ti kuller  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## [xeni]

*Kosova*   asht e bukur gjithanej, s'munesh me j'u pergjigj ksaj pytjeje  :buzeqeshje: ... Me duket sikur Zoti i ka majte me hater Kosovaret...  :buzeqeshje: 

M'falni per mesazhin jashte teme, por kur lexoj fjalen *Kosove*   emocionohem e s'e maj dot veten...  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Qefi_Pi_Zajazi

sdije gjo kurre sjame kane mendoj se kryeqyteti esht me i mire  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Irfan

e gjithe Kosova eshte e bukur dhe shendrrite sikur dielli....

----------


## Kumanovare

Prizreni mendoj esht me i bukri sepse esht nder qytetet me te vjetra!!

----------


## Lule_djelli

ska fjale Prizreni eshte ma i bukuri

----------


## sLimShady

> ska fjale Prizreni eshte ma i bukuri


Pa dyshim se eshte prizreni le te thon ka cte dojn por eshte me i bukuri prizreni  :shkelje syri:

----------


## TiLoNcE

un jom me Milanistin Pirzreni osht  :Lulja3:

----------


## ice_storm

Un fatkeqsisht skam qene ne asnje qytet ne Kosove

shpresoj ta vizitoj se shpejti dhe tju jap pergjigje  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## beatrisa

"Atdheu mbi tgjith!"

dmth se per mu PeJa asht qyteti ma i bukur ne kosove!

----> doux miel, edhe un shpresoj se ki me na vizitu shpejti sepse kosova (dhe posaqerisht Peja) asht vendi me i bukur ne bote!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Nice_Boy

Hej hej GJILANI eshte me i miri mos harroni , edhe mos thuani per tjerter qytet kur se keni vizitu as nje her Gjilanin.. Me qika me Djem i ka te gjith t'Fort per gjith cka dhe jemi Njesha ne Kosov. :shkelje syri:

----------


## selina_21

> Hej hej GJILANI eshte me i miri mos harroni , edhe mos thuani per tjerter qytet kur se keni vizitu as nje her Gjilanin.. Me qika me Djem i ka te gjith t'Fort per gjith cka dhe jemi Njesha ne Kosov.







LooooooooooooL E thu kete se je prej Gjilani...  :pa dhembe:  





PS: Kush tha se jane te forte Gjemt  e Gjilanit...Aman me sa kam pare ne CHAT ' nuk jane dhe aq jooooo' mos ia bej qefin vetes por ta bejne te tjeret ... eshte me mire'bukur..... u got itttttt..........~ T ~

----------


## DINA

Ne te vertet nuk kam qene ne Kosove. Mbas luftes Qytetet Kryesore te saj jane shkatruar. Kam Pare ne Tv disa qytete te Kosoves dhe nder me te mirat jane *Prizereni*, qe ka karakteristike shtepite e vecanta. Te cilat ngjasojne me ato te Gjirokastres. *Prishtina*. *Peja* dhe *Gjakova* kete mendim e kam perpara se te filloje lufta. Tani per tani ????????.

============Me respekt DINA===========

Ps: Gjilo me vjen keq por nuk e kam pare Qytetin tend(Eshte vertet Qytet Gjilani   :uahaha:  )

----------


## Nice_Boy

Mire mire , Gjilanin kur ta shoheni nuk besoj qe do ktheheni Back ne vendin e juv  :ngerdheshje: 

Keni me mbet ne Gjilan sikur ty DINA edhe ajo kolegja tjter Selajna. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Davius

Tung...

Edhe pse kam shetitur shume qytet te KS, mendoje se Gjilani eshte me COOL a? Me duket teper i organizuar dhe teper i mire me planin urbanistik, Prishtina ska plan urbanistik sic ka Gjilani dhe kjo dihet...more ne PR krej ndertime paleje krejt katastrofe eshte bere shyqir qe nuk jetoj atje me sepse do kisha plas nga nervat...

Forza Gjilani, me pelqen rruga qe kalon prane Teatrit eshte fantazi njeri a?

tungg tunggg

----------


## Ermelita

> Hej hej GJILANI eshte me i miri mos harroni , edhe mos thuani per tjerter qytet kur se keni vizitu as nje her Gjilanin.. Me qika me Djem i ka te gjith t'Fort per gjith cka dhe jemi Njesha ne Kosov.


 Gjilanasi _CSI, nuk thua keq , po ku kA QYTET me te bukur ne bote se Gjilani ?
   Nuk e keni pare se qfare pamje te purpurt merr, te magjishme kur dielli fillon te perendoj e muzgu tia beh ? 
 ja si thote nje kenge gjilonce :
 O jena kon' ,
e kena me kon ,
 o ne Gjilan , zoti na e ka dhon ,
 o na e dha Zoti , na e dha perendia ,
 edhe me vajza te bukura, nuse gjeraqina.

----------


## Nice_Boy

Ju du krejtve a , dhe posht ata qe jan kunder Qytetit numer 1 ne Kosov GJILAN CITY.. :ngerdheshje:

----------

